# Rescue Appaloosa gelding & He needs a name



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

He's gorgeous. For some reason I like Micky.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He looks really sweet and friendly! 

Chance!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Awe, he is cute! How about oreo
so nice of you to take him in


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> He looks really sweet and friendly!
> 
> Chance!


 
I second Dancing Arabian's comments.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like a Duke to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

He is lucky you found him! 
How about Roanan?
Not for his color though... it is Celtic and means "little seal or little pup."
He is adorable and looks like he will repay your kindness many times over.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I second Micky.....but then again Chance looks like it would suit him too....he has an adorable face! Good Luck with surgery


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the name Frost. He is sure cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ollie (Ollie Ollie in come free!)

Butch

Brickles

Joe-Joe


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I like Chance 

But for some reason when I saw him, I thought 'Flash' - I think he's going to look really flashy when he's fit and healthy


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with Tracer, he looks like a Flash to me too. Good luck with your surgery and bless you for rescuing him.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I second the Roanan


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> He looks really sweet and friendly!
> 
> Chance!


 
I like Chance too! I had a rescue appy as well, he came with the name Chance, I called him "A Cowboy's Chance" at the shows. 

Glad he's at a great home and gets a second chance (pardon the pun!) on life :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

mm I like alot of the names that people have metioned! please keep UTD on pictures as this flashy boy gets better


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i do like Chance but I have known many horses with that name.. I don't know why but I see Henry when I see him.. 

He is so sweet looking.. Please let us know how his progress goes


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

What a sweet face. Can't wait to see him when he is all filled out


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

He has such a sweet face. Bless you for giving him a better home! I also like the name Roanan


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the name suggestions! I like the name Chance but its a pretty common rescued dog/cat/horse name. Roanan is a great name however my dog's name is Rowan, not a huge deal but I'd confuse people that way. 

We also saw "Flash" and "Frost" but they are pretty common names as well. I think the girls want to go with Stallone.

Here he is happily munching in the pasture today. He is such a sweet heart. He must have had a nice home with a dry stall and some nightly feed not to long ago because he waited by the gate around 7:00PM and when I lead him into the stall he checked the feed bucket right away. He had a turn out, come in, grain time routine at some point!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe! Hes super cute. Any idea of his age? He has that...elderly look to him. Id call him Winston. ;-) then again, i have a goofball dog named "George"...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

look at that eye drool. he is gonna be amazing!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I think he looks older as well. Kind of stumped! When we walked up to him I thought for sure he was around twenty. The kid said he was eleven and that his teeth were floated this year and the vet said he was 10-12. (WHO gets teeth done but feeds one flake of hay a day?!?!) When I look at his teeth I think hes 12-15 but certainly not in his twenties. He just has that older look to me too....


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

HE is going to be beautiful! can't wait to see him all healthy. I know you said you guys sort of had a name idea you where set on already, but I had to say, just because I love the name, he looks like a Finnigan to me! Finn/Finni for short?
lol.
You HAVE to post pics of him when hes gets looking good!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

You have to post pictures through-out his transformation!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

really cheesy but what about lucky? he is very lucky you found him.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He's so pretty. I think mickey and oreo sound good too.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

What a kind eye he has, good for you for taking him home! Has your Vet looked at him? He looks older to me and I'd be looking at his teeth to check and make sure they are not getting in the way of his gaining weight.


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

He's adorable 
I think chance is a good name ,my friend has a appy like that and his name is silent witness but thet just call him Bali


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the names Koda and Milagro (Miracle in Spanish). Can't wait to see more pics as you sort this chappy out


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions 
I always try to come up with something less common, we've decided on Jubilee. 

Jube is certainly no older then twelve. 

The previous owners said that they'd just had his teeth floated, I popped a spec in to check and they look pretty good. 

We are currently treating him for his feet, we will see where that ends up. He had very long toes, clearly old laminitis, fever rings and in one front hoof he has a hole that has the farrier and I a bit puzzled but I've been treating it as thrush. 


















Poor sleepy boy. This photo is about a week old, I'll have to get some new shots but he is already starting to look like a whole new horse!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

he's so sweet looking. that hole in his hoof is interesting for sure. :/


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the name Jubilee! He is starting to look so much better already.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

its always good to see horses being saved! 
i think you should name him Willy or Lonestar!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I love his name. He does already look like a different horse! I can tell he is a lucky boy!


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys (Oct 25, 2012)

Horses being saved is always a good thing


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I like the name Riverdance.
Or just River. 

River! Cuz Riverdance sounds a bit...well....show namey. Lol

Other than that I also like:

Apollo 
Charlie
Motion
Blue (lol a bit common, I know)
Rain
Crescent 
Tricky or Trick 
Hope I helped a bit


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Oopsydaisies! You've already chosen a name! :S lol. Jubilee suits him perfectly! I rescued a horsey too. He was skinny as and he was only FIVE when I got him.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Jubilee. I love that name! And it will fit him so well.

He's already looking spectacular but that hole sure is strange...maybe he has a bit of a fungus eating away at it or or maybe an abcess that didnt heal right because of malnutrition...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Two weeks!*

Jube has been here for two weeks today - talk about a different horse. All he needed was a little hay to make the transformation looks wise. (His soundness is another story...) He has almost eaten one 500 pound round bale in his time here with us and a total of 1 quart of feed as he gets juuuust enough to get him to gobble down some supplements. Makes me wonder why it was worth the $50 a month to starve him, my big pig horses eat double this in hay and a hefty feed load to-boot. 



























I cannot help but have the gnawing feeling in my gut that this story doesn't have a happy ending. I am watching like a hawk for signs of another bout of lamanitis. Some days he doesn't appear lame at all, always a little stiff though. Other days, like today, he is reluctant to move on the lead rope and clearly sore. 





 




 

:-|


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

he is so handsome


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

He is going to be soooo stunning when your done with him!!!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Aww! He is such a lucky boy! N tbh I probably woulda called him Chance, or Hope


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the name music


----------

